# Worst food/restaurant  trends



## JambledUpWords (Nov 12, 2018)

Some of my least favorite trends:

Serving everything in mason jars 
Avocado on everything 
Overuse of the word “artisan” to sell things at a higher price 
Quinoa and kale in salads
Kale obsession in general (spinach tastes better)
Unicorn and mermaid food
Sad salads at restaurants that use iceberg lettuce and cheap cheeses
Topping food with obnoxious amounts of cheese


----------



## TiggerNits (Nov 12, 2018)

In the 90s before their was pumpkin spice, there was a period wherein every fall 80% of the shit for sale was "Apple Cinnamon"

In the 80s, it was fish on pizza and putting a shitload of brown sugar in everything


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 12, 2018)

"Queso". It's just spanish for cheese, but it always seems to mean a gross blend of spunk and chunks. Whatever the fuck queso is, it's not Mexican food.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Nov 12, 2018)

Serving food on chunks of plywood or chalkboard instead of plates.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 12, 2018)

I don't know if it's still a thing but any place that sells a "wedge" of iceberg lettuce for 15+ dollars with some dressing/toppings/whatever should lose it's business license. It's fucking ICEBERG LETTUCE! That shit has all the nutritional value of Kleenex  minus the soothing of sore nostrils.


----------



## MembersSchoolPizza (Nov 12, 2018)

Overcomplicating burgers. A burger does not need seventeen layers and five ingredients you've never heard of. That's not a burger. It's possibly a meat sandwich of description, but it isn't a burger.
Starbucks. The platonic form of Starbucks is flawed.
Sliders. Let me clarify: I like a slider from White Castle or Crystal now and then. They're kind of their own thing. But for a while it seemed like any place that offered "burgers" was offering "sliders", which were just mini versions of their regular offering. No. This is not what a slider is. 
Papa Johns. Again, as an entire concept.


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 12, 2018)

MembersSchoolPizza said:


> Overcomplicating burgers. A burger does not need seventeen layers and five ingredients you've never heard of. That's not a burger. It's possibly a meat sandwich of description, but it isn't a burger.
> Starbucks. The platonic form of Starbucks is flawed.
> Sliders. Let me clarify: I like a slider from White Castle or Crystal now and then. They're kind of their own thing. But for a while it seemed like any place that offered "burgers" was offering "sliders", which were just mini versions of their regular offering. No. This is not what a slider is.
> Papa Johns. Again, as an entire concept.


Sliders should exist only as an appetizer. There's no reason to offer them as an entree.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Nov 12, 2018)

Supermarket delis who hold back certain menu items because the associate didn't feel like running the fryer that morning or open new product. I've had to cut the  supermarket deli near my work out of my lunch options because the now only have potato wedges, normal potato chips and Macaroni and Cheese on the weekends. During the week you're stuck with crappy artisan chips, baked beans that almost always have something nonbaked beans floating in there, a greenbean casserole knockoff that has caused most of my coworkers to barf after trying it and corn pops which is sweat corn friend in cornmeal.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Nov 12, 2018)

"Deconstructed" meals.


----------



## Judge Holden (Nov 12, 2018)

The bacon fetish. I fucking love bacon, and probably have it with way too many dishes (_for example my recent invention of "*Elvis Oatmeal*" which has bacon with peanut butter and chopped bananas in oatmeal, and my more recent varient "*Fool's Gold Oatmeal*" which replaces the bananas with a blueberry compote....dont judge me it works incredibly well_) but jesus fuck is it overused and overdone in so many goddamn dishes, especially those created by the "LOLINTERNETMEEEMES!" crowd


----------



## RG 448 (Nov 12, 2018)

People bringing their fucking kids.


----------



## takemetoyourgrave (Nov 12, 2018)

you can pry my mason jars from my cold dead hands

but that being said i get v salty when i order my food and am waiting for it to be done when some mobile order comes through and that order gets completed first bc corporate cares about those metrics and i still have to wait for my food to be done or when the person taking my money has to stop with me, go grab the mobile order ticket to hand it off, and then come back rather than just finish with me in the first place jfc


----------



## Judge Holden (Nov 12, 2018)

Not really a restaurant thing but shit like Blue Apron and every youtube nigger that shills for it

Just.....fucking . You cant be fucking arsed to google a half decent recipe and buy some basic ingredients/get them delivered to your house so you throw money at some shitty company that charges you 10x the value of the shit you get?

All the more reason for me to despise the hipster class.


----------



## JuanLee (Nov 12, 2018)

That every burger in the UK now comes in a sweet brioche bun. Absolute balls.


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 12, 2018)

JuanLee said:


> That every burger in the UK now comes in a sweet brioche bun. Absolute balls.


I wish I could airdrop you some sesame buns and onion rolls.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Nov 12, 2018)

Shitting on the farmers who enable you to be in business in the first place.


----------



## TheCapybara (Nov 12, 2018)

Not really the direct fault of the restaurant (Though I guess they could implement some sort of age restriction), but people who bring their young children into restaurants are a blight on society. If you want to bring your teenager in sure, whatever, I can expect a teenager to at least not cause a scene or anything, but people that go to a restaurants and bring two or three kids between the ages of five and ten and can't keep them on a tight leash are the worst. I don't want to have to deal with a bunch of rambunctious children gallivanting around the restaurant, raising hell and generally being a nuisance while the parents look on, uncaring. Get some takeout and eat at home or something, don't subject me to your little goblin shrieking about how it wants this or that when you won't give it to them. I also despise bad seasonal gimmicks that don't at least stick to their season.


----------



## TiggerNits (Nov 12, 2018)

JuanLee said:


> That every burger in the UK now comes in a sweet brioche bun. Absolute balls.



Burger buns should only come in 3 types

Wheat Sesame bun

Potato bun

Pretzel bun

edit: Onion rolls are also acceptable



TheCapybara said:


> Not really the direct fault of the restaurant (Though I guess they could implement some sort of age restriction), but people who bring their young children into restaurants are a blight on society. If you want to bring your teenager in sure, whatever, I can expect a teenager to at least not cause a scene or anything, but people that go to a restaurants and bring two or three kids between the ages of five and ten and can't keep them on a tight leash are the worst. I don't want to have to deal with a bunch of rambunctious children gallivanting around the restaurant, raising hell and generally being a nuisance while the parents look on, uncaring. Get some takeout and eat at home or something, don't subject me to your little goblin shrieking about how it wants this or that when you won't give it to them. I also despise bad seasonal gimmicks that don't at least stick to their season.



I have a toddler. When my wife and I have to take him out to dinner at a place that doesn't have skeeball or a playground my wife and I are on egg shells, he's a well behaved kid and we never let him on his own in public like that shit, but if he start crying or getting fussy, one of us spirits him outside while the other akwardly eats alone until the kid settles down away from dozens of people trying to enjoy a meal. It sucks, but fuck you if you let your kids do that shit.


Also, we're not doing the movie theater until he's 5 and can play the quiet game successfully


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 12, 2018)

Burgers don't need fried eggs, onion rings, avocados, or anything else that is piled on them so high that I need to learn how to unhinge my jaw to eat it.


----------



## User names must be unique (Nov 12, 2018)

It's a tired meme at this point but any restaurant that serves it's food on something 'quirky' rather than a fucking ceramic plate should be firebombed in minecraft.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Nov 12, 2018)

when what is advertised as "spicy" is nowhere near spicy
makes me wanna sue for fraud


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 12, 2018)

BigRuler said:


> are you implying that onions dont belong on burgers?
> you monster


No, it's this trend that I've seen where they pile on fried onion ring that can't stay on the burger and fall out of the bun. I'm fine with grilled onions.



 
This makes the burger too fat.


----------



## d12 (Nov 12, 2018)

This is more of a personal gripe but whoever thought that labeling ham as 'canadian bacon' was a good idea deserves a spot in food hell.


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 12, 2018)

User names must be unique said:


> It's a tired meme at this point but any restaurant that serves it's food on something 'quirky' rather than a fucking ceramic plate should be firebombed in minecraft.


I'll only make the exception here of soups and stews served in bread bowls, which are delicious.


Nekromantik said:


> No, it's this trend that I've seen where they pile on fried onion ring that can't stay on the burger and fall out of the bun. I'm fine with grilled onions.
> View attachment 591099
> This makes the burger too fat.


I like the added crunch of an onion ring on a burger, but if it's just too thick you pretty much have to compress it down to nothing or like you said, unhinge your jaw.


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 12, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> I like the added crunch of an onion ring on a burger, but if it's just too thick you pretty muxh have to compress it down to nothing or like you said, unhinge your jaw.


One nice sized onion ring is good enough for a nice crunch I think, but I ordered a burger not the leaning tower of Pisa on a bun.


----------



## TiggerNits (Nov 12, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> I'll only make the exception here of soups and stews served in bread bowls, which are delicious.
> 
> I like the added crunch of an onion ring on a burger, but if it's just too thick you pretty muxh have to compress it down to nothing or like you said, unhinge your jaw.



Fried onion strips are the compromise. You get the taste and texture, but their smaller stature doesn't throw off the structural integrity of the burger


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 12, 2018)

BigRuler said:


> ok yeah that shit looks ridiculous and not at all fun to eat
> i've never seen these over-stacked mega burgers IRL, only on the internet. are they actually common in america or just online memes for hungry fatties?


Depends on where you go out to eat, but overloaded burgers are fairly common out here. I don't know what kickstarted the trend though.


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 12, 2018)

FierceBrosnan said:


> Depends on where you go out to eat, but overloaded burgers are fairly common out here. I don't know what kickstarted the trend though.


People looked at their waistlines and said "I want this to be bigger."


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 12, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> People looked at their waistlines and said "I want this to be bigger."


I like my burgers like my women, THICC, greasy, and onion rings.


----------



## MembersSchoolPizza (Nov 12, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> Not really a restaurant thing but shit like Blue Apron and every youtube nigger that shills for it
> 
> Just.....fucking . You cant be fucking arsed to google a half decent recipe and buy some basic ingredients/get them delivered to your house so you throw money at some shitty company that charges you 10x the value of the shit you get?
> 
> All the more reason for me to despise the hipster class.



Urg.

I do most of my shopping at Kroger. About... I dunno, six months or so ago, they put this cooler up front with what amounts to Kroger's own take on the concept. Basically meal kits ala Blue Apron in a nice box. But, I mean... You're already _at the store_. Why are you paying like 25+ dollars for a two person meal kit if you're already in a grocery store? At least Blue Apron _delivers_.

By comparison, while I don't shop at Publix much (I'm not rich enough to shop at Publix much... I mostly just stop in there for their sandwiches), they do a better take on the concept: They have a display up front where they put all the ingredients to a single dish, along with the recipe for it. You're buying all the ingredients separately, it's all stuff the store stocks, bought at the normal price, they just have this little, uh... "Here's an idea if you're having trouble of thinking of dinner tonight" kiosk.


----------



## Sintharia (Nov 12, 2018)

All of those meal challenges just need to stop. They're unhealthy in the first place, but then you're adding a time limit on top of it. And people have died because of them. Just. Stop.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Nov 12, 2018)

Your mom lol rekt


----------



## oldTireWater (Nov 12, 2018)

The move away from buffets. If I can't try everything and go back for more I'll never really be satisfied paying for a meal.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm so over sriracha and sriracha mayo. It's not even genuine sriracha,  the owner did not trademark the name so anyone can call anything sriracha now.

but give me all the avocados!!!


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 12, 2018)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> "Deconstructed" meals.
> 
> View attachment 591046



Fuck that shit.  If I wanted to make it myself I'd be at home, fuckface.


----------



## wateryketchup (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## MembersSchoolPizza (Nov 12, 2018)

wateryketchup said:


> View attachment 591150



...

My god, I used to go to this place. I mean, a place that was basically the platonic form of this.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Nov 12, 2018)

TheCapybara said:


> Not really the direct fault of the restaurant (Though I guess they could implement some sort of age restriction), but people who bring their young children into restaurants are a blight on society. If you want to bring your teenager in sure, whatever, I can expect a teenager to at least not cause a scene or anything, but people that go to a restaurants and bring two or three kids between the ages of five and ten and can't keep them on a tight leash are the worst. I don't want to have to deal with a bunch of rambunctious children gallivanting around the restaurant, raising hell and generally being a nuisance while the parents look on, uncaring. Get some takeout and eat at home or something, don't subject me to your little goblin shrieking about how it wants this or that when you won't give it to them. I also despise bad seasonal gimmicks that don't at least stick to their season.


I really don't understand bars that allow kids in. (Or parents who think it's a good idea to bring their toddlers into a bar that doesn't even serve food.)


----------



## Pop-Tart (Nov 12, 2018)

dunbrine47 said:


> Shitting on the farmers who enable you to be in business in the first place.



I have seen this happen a lot with people that like to go to hole in the wall BBQ pits in the South. People ignoring local food culture to seek out generic stuff from "abroad" that looks "exotic".


----------



## MembersSchoolPizza (Nov 12, 2018)

Pop-Tart said:


> I have seen this happen a lot with people that like to go to hole in the wall BBQ pits in the South. People ignoring local food culture to seek out generic stuff from "abroad" that looks "exotic".



... Wow, I'm going to the wrong hole in the wall BBQ pits. The ones I go to typically serve pork, potatoes, corn, and the dreaded okra. Noting exotic.


----------



## CWCchange (Nov 12, 2018)

dunbrine47 said:


> Shitting on the farmers who enable you to be in business in the first place.


Yep, and all the over-hyped "farm-to-table" crap. I went to one of these disasters with my bugmen coworkers, and were orgasmically lamenting how they taste the difference while I didn't notice anything.


----------



## chunkygoth (Nov 12, 2018)

CWCchange said:


> Yep, and all the over-hyped "farm-to-table" crap. I went to one of these disasters with my bugmen coworkers, and were orgasmically lamenting how they taste the difference while I didn't notice anything.


Hot Take: food is the new religion for people who are too "advanced" for religion.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Nov 12, 2018)

wateryketchup said:


> View attachment 591150


Every beer should have been labeled IPA. Also, small servings at inflated prices. Fuck you, if I wanted to pay out the ass for a meal, then I would have gone to multiple restaurants that have large portions.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Nov 12, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> Sliders should exist only as an appetizer. There's no reason to offer them as an entree.


I like ordering appetizer sliders as an entree, because a lot of regular restaurant entree burgers are HUGE. I get it, most Americans are fat, but some of us don't need a 1500 calorie meal.

Stop putting aioli (which is literally just mayonnaise) on everything. Also, bleu cheese crumbles or bleu cheese anything other than salad dressing.

Asian fusion food. I don't mean the natural fusion that happens when one culture is introduced to another, like how Chinese restaurants in Boston have lobster dishes. But the deliberate weird food mixing that is trying SO hard to be hip and trendy.


----------



## Mulberry Tree (Nov 12, 2018)

making every damn thing into a burrito. Sushi burrito, phở burrito, cotton candy "burritos" stuffed with ice cream and candy. 



Spoiler: whatever the fuck this is


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Nov 12, 2018)

wateryketchup said:


> View attachment 591150


This is basically every brewery in my hometown. And everything has to be an IPA and super hoppy.
I can't talk though because I'm one of those douchebags who drinks ciders brewed by monks or some shit. 

I notice that over-stacking treats into massive piles of indulgences is more and more common, I have a friend who posts these horrifying food pics like brightly colored milkshakes with a mountain of cotton candy and all sorts of sugary things stuck in. It's just too much damn sugar, you don't need to do that to yourself. Diabeetus is not an aesthetic.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Nov 13, 2018)

IPAs are terrible. Absolutely terrible.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Nov 13, 2018)

As somebody who enjoys craft beer, I hate that every craft brewery is some hip, bright, trying to be happy place. I want to sit in the corner and slowly get drunk off of many different beers. Basically I want an underground dive bar but with lots of good beers on tap.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 13, 2018)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> I like ordering appetizer sliders as an entree, because a lot of regular restaurant entree burgers are HUGE. I get it, most Americans are fat, but some of us don't need a 1500 calorie meal.
> 
> Stop putting *aioli *(which is literally just mayonnaise) on everything. Also, bleu cheese crumbles or bleu cheese anything other than salad dressing.
> 
> Asian fusion food. I don't mean the natural fusion that happens when one culture is introduced to another, like how Chinese restaurants in Boston have lobster dishes. But the deliberate weird food mixing that is trying SO hard to be hip and trendy.



Just another way to fatten up already fattening food in most cases.   It also overpowers the other flavors on the sandwich or item.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 13, 2018)

ProgKing of the North said:


> As somebody who enjoys craft beer, I hate that every craft brewery is some hip, bright, trying to be happy place. I want to sit in the corner and slowly get drunk off of many different beers. Basically I want an underground dive bar but with lots of good beers on tap.



I don't like mixing different things.  I want to drink the same thing.  I don't want to spend five bucks each on a small glass of 99.9% identical IPA served by some cuck with a fussy beard.


----------



## Ruin (Nov 13, 2018)

I hate overly attentive waitstaff. Yes it's bad if it takes twenty minutes to get water but that doesn't mean I want you popping in every twenty seconds to ask if I need anything, fuck off I'm trying to eat/drink here.


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Nov 13, 2018)

Choosing "a protein" for your meal, Jesus guys were aren't in some Blade Runner dystopian world where everyone eats processed slime with food coloring and some ramen noodle flavoring and we dont' speak like the Coneheads where we have to break down what we label food to it's most technical.


----------



## Pop-Tart (Nov 13, 2018)

MembersSchoolPizza said:


> ... Wow, I'm going to the wrong hole in the wall BBQ pits. The ones I go to typically serve pork, potatoes, corn, and the dreaded okra. Noting exotic.



Take everything you said, half the serving size, double the price, and have it be Korean Brazilian fusion take on Southern bbq.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Nov 13, 2018)

Mulberry Tree said:


> making every damn thing into a burrito. Sushi burrito, phở burrito, cotton candy "burritos" stuffed with ice cream and candy.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: whatever the fuck this is


I like burritos. I like burgers. The Whopperito is not good. A burger needs its components separated into layers. (Also I hate full size tomato slices in wraps, as opposed to the tomato chunks you might find in a regular burrito, but that could just be me).


----------



## AbyssStarer (Nov 13, 2018)

Almost every new thing Red Robin does, for example; my local one started giving dinky baskets instead of plates.

I do like the "wedgie" style tho, even if it's just putting a burger in iceberg lettuce.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Nov 13, 2018)

AbyssStarer said:


> Almost every new thing Red Robin does, for example; my local one started giving dinky baskets instead of plates.
> 
> I do like the "wedgie" style tho, even if it's just putting a burger in iceberg lettuce.


I've been to a Red Robin exactly once, and I didn't care for it. I don't like casual chain dining restaurants (the TGIF's, Chili's, Applebee's) of the world in general, though. They always have weird trendy food items but not done well at all, and it's expensive for what you get. I prefer both McDonald's and local restaurants.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Nov 13, 2018)

Mulberry Tree said:


> making every damn thing into a burrito. Sushi burrito, phở burrito, cotton candy "burritos" stuffed with ice cream and candy.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: whatever the fuck this is



Buc-ees in Texas makes a Frito pie burrito and a chili dog burrito. They're as bad as they sound.


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 14, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> "Queso". It's just spanish for cheese, but it always seems to mean a gross blend of spunk and chunks. Whatever the fuck queso is, it's not Mexican food.



“Queso” is short for “chili con queso” which is a specific Tex-Mex thing. News flash: when you go to a Mexican place in the USofA, chances are it’s not “GEEN-U-WINE” Mexican food but some localization of Tex-Mex or southwestern Mexican-influenced food. One you leave the American Southwest and Texas, most “Mexican food” places are kinda trash. Like with Cajun food, some styles of food and cooking just haven’t migrated throughout the country well enough yet. I got dragged to a Cajun place in DC and it was a very depressing experience, especially considering the bill. “Blackened” on the east coast apparently means “lightly seasoned”. 

Most authentic Mexican food can be pretty nasty/flavorless unless you grew up eating that stuff. Even some delicacies, such as menudo and lengua, can be disgusting when it’s made by people who don’t know what they’re doing.


----------



## Coccxys (Nov 14, 2018)

Idiot killjoys trying to get the government to ban/tax/regulate every fucking thing they come up with because some idiots didn't get the memo that you shouldn't be giving little jimmy 9 kg of sugar a day.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-46179175


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Nov 14, 2018)

wateryketchup said:


> View attachment 591150





MembersSchoolPizza said:


> ...
> 
> My god, I used to go to this place. I mean, a place that was basically the platonic form of this.



This place is in my neighborhood.


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 14, 2018)

Commander Keen said:


> “Queso” is short for “chili con queso” which is a specific Tex-Mex thing. News flash: when you go to a Mexican place in the USofA, chances are it’s not “GEEN-U-WINE” Mexican food but some localization of Tex-Mex or southwestern Mexican-influenced food. One you leave the American Southwest and Texas, most “Mexican food” places are kinda trash. Like with Cajun food, some styles of food and cooking just haven’t migrated throughout the country well enough yet. I got dragged to a Cajun place in DC and it was a very depressing experience, especially considering the bill. “Blackened” on the east coast apparently means “lightly seasoned”.
> 
> Most authentic Mexican food can be pretty nasty/flavorless unless you grew up eating that stuff. Even some delicacies, such as menudo and lengua, can be disgusting when it’s made by people who don’t know what they’re doing.


I'm a SoCal native. What I like in "Mexican" food is neither what you'd find in Mexico City nor San Antonio. Queso is still gross. I'd rather have gas station nachos.


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 14, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> I'm a SoCal native. What I like in "Mexican" food is neither what you'd find in Mexico City nor San Antonio. Queso is still gross. I'd rather have gas station nachos.



I guess Southern California is no long part of the Southwest.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 14, 2018)

Malodorous Merkin said:


> This place is in my neighborhood.
> 
> View attachment 592712 View attachment 592713 View attachment 592714


That place looks uninviting.


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 14, 2018)

Commander Keen said:


> I guess Southern California is no long part of the Southwest.


Regionally it is, but in a culinary sense what's expected from a Mexican restaurant is shared only with about half of Arizona. New Mexico has its own take, and Tex-Mex is its own thing that has had some cross pollination but not without major alterations.

And "Southwestern" restaurants are their own kind of thing that are like...Tex Mex with more corn and black beans and lime in the salsa, I guess?


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Nov 14, 2018)

JambledUpWords said:


> That place looks uninviting.



I have a bony ass :powerlevel:, and the metal stools are insufferable.

The only time it's fun is in the summer when they open all the garage doors and it's like wide open. Makes for a cool vibe. When the doors are down, it echoes inside like you're inside a tin can.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Nov 14, 2018)

The whole "lactose and/or gluten free diets are so healthy" trend needs to die in a dumpster fire. There is NO NEED for such a diet to be pushed onto anybody that isn't intolerant of one or both of these things... yet here in Sweden, woke food activists have been singing their high praises to it since the late 2000s-early 2010s which in its turn has caused mindless health freak sheeps to start thinking they too are intolerant and need to start purchasing extremely healthy lactose/gluten free products (something which food companies are fully aware of and they make sure to profit off of it). That, or they just claim to be intolerant because it makes them feel special.

*Rates self   on the internet*


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 14, 2018)

ATaxingWoman said:


> The whole "lactose and/or gluten free diets are so healthy" trend needs to die in a dumpster fire. There is NO NEED for such a diet to be pushed onto anybody that isn't intolerant of one or both of these things... yet here in Sweden, woke food activists have been singing their high praises to it since the late 2000s-early 2010s which in its turn has caused mindless health freak sheeps to start thinking they too are intolerant and need to start purchasing extremely healthy lactose/gluten free products (something which food companies are fully aware of and they make sure to profit off of it). That, or they just claim to be intolerant because it makes them feel special.
> 
> *Rates self   on the internet*


Also, alternative sources of dairy aren’t known to be as healthy and can be more expensive than regular milk since many dairy free products are made with cashews and almonds.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Nov 15, 2018)

ATaxingWoman said:


> The whole "lactose and/or gluten free diets are so healthy" trend needs to die in a dumpster fire. There is NO NEED for such a diet to be pushed onto anybody that isn't intolerant of one or both of these things... yet here in Sweden, woke food activists have been singing their high praises to it since the late 2000s-early 2010s which in its turn has caused mindless health freak sheeps to start thinking they too are intolerant and need to start purchasing extremely healthy lactose/gluten free products (something which food companies are fully aware of and they make sure to profit off of it). That, or they just claim to be intolerant because it makes them feel special.
> 
> *Rates self   on the internet*


It's dumb to me how many people avoid gluten like the plague when the honest-to-goodness gluten intolerant people I know will take the risk if the food is good enough. There's actually a weird misconception among people (or at least Whole Foods customers) that gluten "makes you fat". No, it's that people with Celiac disease tend to be really skinny since gluten makes them evacuate their entire digestive system.


----------



## LordofTendons (Nov 15, 2018)

Well, Thanksgiving is next week, and I can just about count on someone jerking around with the traditional recipes for all the sides if they don't mess with the turkey as well. There's a cranberry roulette wheel somewhere because I've seen them mixed with everything. Everybody tries these experiments, their special family recipes, or they want to serve something totally off the wall. I don't want something stuffed with clams and oranges and paprika. Just make the fucking dish.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Nov 15, 2018)

I want to agree with you, but stuffed with clam and oranges and paprika actually sounds good...


----------



## LordofTendons (Nov 15, 2018)

ProgKing of the North said:


> I want to agree with you, but stuffed with clam and oranges and paprika actually sounds good...



OK how about these winning combos:

Pork chops with cinnamon
Mac and cheese with mustard
Fruit salad with Miracle Whip "because it makes it creamy"


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Nov 15, 2018)

Point taken


----------



## Nick Gars (Nov 15, 2018)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> It's dumb to me how many people avoid gluten like the plague when the honest-to-goodness gluten intolerant people I know will take the risk if the food is good enough. There's actually a weird misconception among people (or at least Whole Foods customers) that gluten "makes you fat". No, it's that people with Celiac disease tend to be really skinny since gluten makes them evacuate their entire digestive system.



I used to work at Denny's as a cook, I know this whole "gluten free" shit all too well. It was beyond irritating. Not only did the menu show what was and wasn't gluten free (which most of the fad diet retards seemed to not understand), but I'd always have to reiterate to my servers why their table was stupid. Keep in mind, I'm ServSafe certified.

"Are eggs gluten free?"

I remember that dumbass comment the most.


----------



## NoReturn (May 20, 2021)

Rezzing this thread because I don't know where else to put this video, but this here is the production of seafood salad during 'rona:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## verygayFrogs (May 21, 2021)

Complex shit on something that should take 5 minutes. Smoked shit I get, low and slow. But why the ass do I have to do 8 million different steps on FUCKING BEANS


----------



## Marissa Moira (May 21, 2021)

NoReturn said:


> Rezzing this thread because I don't know where else to put this video, but this here is the production of seafood salad during 'rona:
> View attachment 2188891


I would pay money for Niko Avocado to eat the whole tub as is.


----------



## JambledUpWords (May 21, 2021)

verygayFrogs said:


> Complex shit on something that should take 5 minutes. Smoked shit I get, low and slow. But why the ass do I have to do 8 million different steps on FUCKING BEANS


You’d hate molecular gastronomy then. Some trendy restaurants do it with food where they’ll change the texture and/or taste of some foods using an insane number of cooking steps to achieve results.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 21, 2021)

Insanely overpriced versions of foods that are considered cheap stuff abroad.  Ramen's the biggest culprit I can think of.


----------



## verygayFrogs (May 21, 2021)

JambledUpWords said:


> You’d hate molecular gastronomy then. Some trendy restaurants do it with food where they’ll change the texture and/or taste of some foods using an insane number of cooking steps to achieve results.


WHAT THE FUCK


TFT-A9 said:


> Insanely overpriced versions of foods that are considered cheap stuff abroad.  Ramen's the biggest culprit I can think of.


ITS 25 CENTS


----------



## AnOminous (May 21, 2021)

I once figured out how one of my favorite restaurants made steak.  They bought it from the same grocery store I did and then just did a good job cooking it.

It was at that point I decided maybe I should just do that myself.


----------



## Sped Xing (May 21, 2021)

Unholy amounts of spice and seasonings on everything.  The people who insist that various foods "have no flavor" have clearly burned out their taste buds.  I cannot think of anything at all that "tastes like water."  Potatoes have a distinctive flavor and I am in no way fooled by gnasty tofu.


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (May 21, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Unholy amounts of spice and seasonings on everything.  The people who insist that various foods "have no flavor" have clearly burned out their taste buds.  I cannot think of anything at all that "tastes like water."  Potatoes have a distinctive flavor and I am in no way fooled by gnasty tofu.


This.  There's a localish to me Thai place that is fantastic and my friends go there with a mind to see if the cook has finally made something hot enough that they feel it.  For the record, I can get half way through a 3 before my mouth is fire.  The hot the woman who runs the place makes for them isn't on the menu.  I don't even know if they taste food any more, seems bizarre to me.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 21, 2021)

More AWS-8Q Than You said:


> This.  There's a localish to me Thai place that is fantastic and my friends go there with a mind to see if the cook has finally made something hot enough that they feel it.  For the record, I can get half way through a 3 before my mouth is fire.  The hot the woman who runs the place makes for them isn't on the menu.  I don't even know if they taste food any more, seems bizarre to me.


A 3? Like 3-alarm? That's MILD for Thai in my experience.  I've had some green curries that were tasty but holy everloving shit they were hot.  Reds are a little less insane, panang curries are about in my Goldilocks zone, and yellow curries are pretty mild but very tasty.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (May 21, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> Insanely overpriced versions of foods that are considered cheap stuff abroad.  Ramen's the biggest culprit I can think of.


A bowl of Ichiran in tokyo sets you back about the equivalent of $9 USD. In New York or San Francisco, you pay TWENTY. FUCKING. DOLLARS. I'd sooner educate myself in the Japanese language, buy a plane ticket, and go to Tokyo. It'd be infinitely safer and less disgusting, too.


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (May 21, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> A 3? Like 3-alarm? That's MILD for Thai in my experience.  I've had some green curries that were tasty but holy everloving shit they were hot.  Reds are a little less insane, panang curries are about in my Goldilocks zone, and yellow curries are pretty mild but very tasty.


Just what their three is.  It's not mild and that was just their Basil Fried Rice.  The place is different from most other Thai I've had, it's not very sauce heavy and I mostly get their Pad Thai, I haven't even tried their curries.  Their three is like a real slow build up, you don't really feel it at first and then it's just fucking burning about half way through and I'm no slouch on spice.  I usually go with 1 these days, but mostly because the food is so damn good I want to enjoy it.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 21, 2021)

More AWS-8Q Than You said:


> Just what their three is.  It's not mild and that was just their Basil Fried Rice.  The place is different from most other Thai I've had, it's not very sauce heavy and I mostly get their Pad Thai, I haven't even tried their curries.  Their three is like a real slow build up, you don't really feel it at first and then it's just fucking burning about half way through and I'm no slouch on spice.  I usually go with 1 these days, but mostly because the food is so damn good I want to enjoy it.


Arbitrary spice scales kind of screw with me but... spicy basil fried rice? Sounds kind of interesting.  Weird, but interesting.  Pad thai is pretty good though, as long as they're using tamarind in the sauce (local place has great curries and good pad see ew but their pad thai is downright bland).

Also I really hate the trend that's picked up with people who have realized that lengua is actually pretty fucking good and so they fucking clean out the lengua at my favorite taco truck within like 2 hours of them opening.  Fuckers.


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (May 21, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> Arbitrary spice scales kind of screw with me but... spicy basil fried rice? Sounds kind of interesting.  Weird, but interesting.  Pad thai is pretty good though, as long as they're using tamarind in the sauce (local place has great curries and good pad see ew but their pad thai is downright bland).
> 
> Also I really hate the trend that's picked up with people who have realized that lengua is actually pretty fucking good and so they fucking clean out the lengua at my favorite taco truck within like 2 hours of them opening.  Fuckers.


It's something else, not sure how arbitrary it is, but Lek uses as fresh as she can get Thai chili and has three level above five you can ask for, and then the level she experiments on my friends with.  She sells the sauces she fries stuff in at the local grocery store, I'll have to check next time I'm in and see if she's got that in there.  It's anything but bland.


----------



## User names must be unique (May 22, 2021)

LordofTendons said:


> Mac and cheese with mustard


I always put a little bit of hot English mustard in with my mac and cheese, it's a good combo. Though I don't think it'd be very nice with American or French mustard.


----------



## Crex Crex (May 22, 2021)

Food is being turned from and enjoyable pleasure to a meaningless mess of novelties and fads that appeal to the latest health panic. Most irritating is any traditional dish mangled with avocados (or whatever is this years shitty exotic fruit picked by some underpaid Indio), vegan "substitutes" or gluten free bullshit.


----------



## AnOminous (May 22, 2021)

More AWS-8Q Than You said:


> This.  There's a localish to me Thai place that is fantastic and my friends go there with a mind to see if the cook has finally made something hot enough that they feel it.  For the record, I can get half way through a 3 before my mouth is fire.  The hot the woman who runs the place makes for them isn't on the menu.  I don't even know if they taste food any more, seems bizarre to me.


It's the American desire for sensation at all costs.  And I actually like spicy food, but I'd like to taste something other than capsaicin.  Ironically, they went from being so non-spicy that they'd never scare away Midwesterners to being incredibly spicy.


----------



## Sped Xing (May 22, 2021)

Crex Crex said:


> Food is being turned from and enjoyable pleasure to a meaningless mess of novelties and fads that appeal to the latest health panic. Most irritating is any traditional dish mangled with avocados (or whatever is this years shitty exotic fruit picked by some underpaid Indio), vegan "substitutes" or gluten free bullshit.


Avocado is good, but it's essentially plant butter.  Shoving it into things in order to raise the fat content is the new bacon on everything.

And more often than not, it'll be "avocado bacon" so you get the lard, the salt, AND the plant butter all together.  You barely have to taste food at all, yay.

I don't think people who get "überhot ghost chile death sauce" actually like spicy food at all.  I think they like showing off their tolerance of it.  Clap for them.


----------



## Billy Beer (May 22, 2021)

When 'options' actually mean less options:


KFC in Britain have stopped selling Pepsi, as it's bad for kids. I'm not a kid and this fucks me off to no end
Food that's vegan or vegetarian friendly, without offering an alternative. Vegan version of non-vegan food tastes different.
Kids, kids everywhere. Please leave your children at home OR at least the food joint should offer a 'kid free' night and a 'kid-only' night. Swimming pools do this, why the hell can't a restaurant?


----------



## Bass (May 22, 2021)

Martys_not_smarty said:


> Choosing "a protein" for your meal, Jesus guys were aren't in some Blade Runner dystopian world where everyone eats processed slime with food coloring and some ramen noodle flavoring and we dont' speak like the Coneheads where we have to break down what we label food to it's most technical.


And would you like a vessel of hot nourishment water or a plate of vegetative matter to go with your caloric intake matrix today, Xir?


----------



## White Trash Motorsport (May 22, 2021)

Might just be a UK thing, but Indian takeaway salad. 
A lot of places will throw in a little bag of sad-arsed salad with your order, usually shredded iceberg with slightly brown edges, a single tomato quarter (must be underripe and sour), and two slices of cucumber. Just to add insult to injury it’s packed in with the food totally haphazard, so by the time it arrives it’s at best warm, at worst partially cooked. 
At least the Chinese will just throw in a bag of prawn crackers I can finish off as breakfast the next morning.


----------



## soft breathing (May 22, 2021)

"street food" that you can buy in grocery stores. Everything has to be "street food style" now. Sauce in a bottle. Frozen french fries etc. I'm not even saying that stuff is bad per se - it's just not street food when I purchase it at Lidl/Aldi and heat it up in my oven at home.


----------



## MoffAlbert (May 22, 2021)

One thing I absolutely hate is the dressing up of fast food places. I come to McDonald's for a Big Mac or a double cheeseburger, and they keep adding "craft burgers" or other pretend fancy shit. Every time I try one of them, they taste worse than the plain burgers. I've sworn off trying any new shit at fast food restaurants since.


----------



## White Trash Motorsport (May 22, 2021)

soft breathing said:


> "street food" that you can buy in grocery stores. Everything has to be "street food style" now. Sauce in a bottle. Frozen french fries etc. I'm not even saying that stuff is bad per se - it's just not street food when I purchase it at Lidl/Aldi and heat it up in my oven at home.


Eat it sat on the pavement outside your house.


----------



## Grand_Ole_Ostritch (May 22, 2021)

Commander Keen said:


> “Queso” is short for “chili con queso” which is a specific Tex-Mex thing. News flash: when you go to a Mexican place in the USofA, chances are it’s not “GEEN-U-WINE” Mexican food but some localization of Tex-Mex or southwestern Mexican-influenced food. One you leave the American Southwest and Texas, most “Mexican food” places are kinda trash. Like with Cajun food, some styles of food and cooking just haven’t migrated throughout the country well enough yet. I got dragged to a Cajun place in DC and it was a very depressing experience, especially considering the bill. “Blackened” on the east coast apparently means “lightly seasoned”.
> 
> Most authentic Mexican food can be pretty nasty/flavorless unless you grew up eating that stuff. Even some delicacies, such as menudo and lengua, can be disgusting when it’s made by people who don’t know what they’re doing.


I can say from experience that most "Cajun" restaurants outside of Louisiana have practically nothing in common with real Cajun food. 

I visited a "cajun" restaurant in Virginia and was actually pissed off by what I saw there. Seriously, what the fuck is "chili cheese crawfish etouffee"?!?


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 22, 2021)

Grand_Ole_Ostritch said:


> I can say from experience that most "Cajun" restaurants outside of Louisiana have practically nothing in common with real Cajun food.
> 
> I visited a "cajun" restaurant in Virginia and was actually pissed off by what I saw there. Seriously, what the fuck is "chili cheese crawfish etouffee"?!?


...what the fuck.


----------



## NoReturn (May 22, 2021)

White Trash Motorsport said:


> Might just be a UK thing, but Indian takeaway salad.
> A lot of places will throw in a little bag of sad-arsed salad with your order, usually shredded iceberg with slightly brown edges, a single tomato quarter (must be underripe and sour), and two slices of cucumber. Just to add insult to injury it’s packed in with the food totally haphazard, so by the time it arrives it’s at best warm, at worst partially cooked.
> At least the Chinese will just throw in a bag of prawn crackers I can finish off as breakfast the next morning.


In the US it tends to be the pizza joints that do it, and it's basically the same salad:


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 22, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Avocado is good, but it's essentially plant butter.  Shoving it into things in order to raise the fat content is the new bacon on everything.
> 
> And more often than not, it'll be "avocado bacon" so you get the lard, the salt, AND the plant butter all together.  You barely have to taste food at all, yay.
> 
> I don't think people who get "überhot ghost chile death sauce" actually like spicy food at all.  I think they like showing off their tolerance of it.  Clap for them.


The worst part about these sorts of people is that they'll do something like eat a habanero and rather than realize that habaneros, behind the fire, are actually pretty tasty, just get autismal about the Scovilles.  You can do some amazing things with habaneros if you find a way to balance the heat down a bit, their flavor reminds me a little of apples.


----------



## Sped Xing (May 22, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> The worst part about these sorts of people is that they'll do something like eat a habanero and rather than realize that habaneros, behind the fire, are actually pretty tasty, just get autismal about the Scovilles.  You can do some amazing things with habaneros if you find a way to balance the heat down a bit, their flavor reminds me a little of apples.


Absolutely love habaneros.  They're great for cream sauces that cut back on their heat.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 22, 2021)

I don't know if anyone remembers it but one of the old and really annoying one was the food towers of babylon. Everything was stacked up in the middle as a neat arrangement and then sauce was dripped in a circle on the outside. The only reasonable way to eat was to topple that tower and suddenly there was no arrangement or placement.


----------



## Sped Xing (May 22, 2021)

Did the different pieces of food start speaking different languages?


----------



## White Trash Motorsport (May 23, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> I don't know if anyone remembers it but one of the old and really annoying one was the food towers of babylon. Everything was stacked up in the middle as a neat arrangement and then sauce was dripped in a circle on the outside. The only reasonable way to eat was to topple that tower and suddenly there was no arrangement or placement.


Higher end food has some nasty trends. Foams, that look like the pot-washer has gobbed on your plate, and streaks and smears of sauce that either look as though someone has run their finger through them before they got to you or what you’d expect on the toilet paper after a really big shit.


----------



## AnOminous (May 23, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> The worst part about these sorts of people is that they'll do something like eat a habanero and rather than realize that habaneros, behind the fire, are actually pretty tasty, just get autismal about the Scovilles.  You can do some amazing things with habaneros if you find a way to balance the heat down a bit, their flavor reminds me a little of apples.


Mango is a great combo for habaneros.


Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> The only reasonable way to eat was to topple that tower and suddenly there was no arrangement or placement.


Luckily that shit died really quickly.  I think I saw that once before everyone realized it was completely fucking retarded.


----------



## Xarpho (May 23, 2021)

The number one thing that has annoyed me in restaurants in the last 7 years is the Coke Freestyle machines. So rather than just a few simple buttons, you have to finagle with a touch screen (often greasy and rarely works properly), you can't do multiple drinks at the same time, soda tastes awful because it goes through the same pipe, and if you wanted Cherry Coke, fuck you, here's regular Coke syrup with that flavored Red 40 stuff in there.


----------



## TiggerNits (May 24, 2021)

hyper-sweet cocktails are awful and showing up at way too many fine dining establishments. The only shit thats worse are drink menus of endless IPAs at good burger joints


----------



## Sped Xing (May 24, 2021)

TiggerNits said:


> hyper-sweet cocktails are awful and showing up at way too many fine dining establishments. The only shit thats worse are drink menus of endless IPAs at good burger joints


Hops is a spice, not a staple.  Beer should not taste like pure fucking hops.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 24, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Hops is a spice, not a staple.  Beer should not taste like pure fucking hops.


thank you, holy fucking shit

and fuck you Surly, only retards think Furious is good


----------



## The Last Stand (May 24, 2021)

When I ask for a drink, and they give me more ice than drink. I asked for a drink, not ice.


----------



## Sped Xing (May 25, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> When I ask for a drink, and they give me more ice than drink. I asked for a drink, not ice.


Have patience.


----------



## SITHRAK! (May 25, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Hops is a spice, not a staple.  Beer should not taste like pure fucking hops.


The problem is that there are bittering hops, and aroma hops. A lot of idiot hipster microbrewers jump straight into American-style IPA's without mastering things like Pilsners and Mild Ales first. So they think more hops = good and completely miss the subtlety of having a robust bittering hop with 1-3 good aroma hops.


----------



## AmazingEagle (Jun 3, 2021)

Ridiculous Starbucks orders, like this one:


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 3, 2021)

AmazingEagle said:


> Ridiculous Starbucks orders, like this one:
> 
> View attachment 2227515


Oh god that makes me feel an urge to vomit.


----------



## Torque Wheeler (Jun 3, 2021)

People  buying simple syrup at the grocery store. I'm not a super cook, but from what I understand it's just sugar and water that's been heated up. That would be like buying water pre-salted for pasta (damn I should be in the industry).

When I go into a bar and ask for just a beer. Then the bartender asks me what kind and I have to name off every cheap beer, and then they have to go to the other side to look for it. I love it when a bartender can make a recommendation I'm not picky at all.

But most of all I despise it when someone at my table takes 2 minutes to reconstruct something off the menu when ordering because they "don't like tomatoes" or something. Chefs train for years and restaurants work really hard to make the best tasting food possible. It absolutely blows my chode that my friends aren't willing to get a little bit of pickle on their sandwich lest they keel over and die.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jun 3, 2021)

Feet Seeking Missile said:


> People  buying simple syrup at the grocery store. I'm not a super cook, but from what I understand it's just sugar and water that's been heated up. That would be like buying water pre-salted for pasta (damn I should be in the industry).
> 
> When I go into a bar and ask for just a beer. Then the bartender asks me what kind and I have to name off every cheap beer, and then they have to go to the other side to look for it. I love it when a bartender can make a recommendation I'm not picky at all.
> 
> But most of all I despise it when someone at my table takes 2 minutes to reconstruct something off the menu when ordering because they "don't like tomatoes" or something. Chefs train for years and restaurants work really hard to make the best tasting food possible. It absolutely blows my chode that my friends aren't willing to get a little bit of pickle on their sandwich lest they keel over and die.


"Chefs know what you want better than you do" is a painfully retarded meme.  If I'm paying the kind of money it takes to eat at a restaurant with a "chef," I damn well paid enough to make special orders.  Even Burger King recognizes who the ultimate authority on customer satisfaction is.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 3, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> "Chefs know what you want better than you do" is a painfully retarded meme.  If I'm paying the kind of money it takes to eat at a restaurant with a "chef," I damn well paid enough to make special orders.  Even Burger King recognizes who the ultimate authority on customer satisfaction is.


Depends on the place for me. If it’s fast food, I’m not expecting a five star steak dinner, and if I’m at a high-end restaurant, I expect it to be better than most things I can make myself. If I’m paying a higher price, I want higher quality, especially with expensive places. That said, more fast food places should use Chick-Fil-A’s model for customer service. Some people I know avoid certain fast food places entirely because the staff is unfriendly.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Jun 3, 2021)

AmazingEagle said:


> Ridiculous Starbucks orders, like this one:
> 
> View attachment 2227515


This is how you make baristas go postal, nevermind the cup o' diabeetus.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jun 3, 2021)

JambledUpWords said:


> Depends on the place for me. If it’s fast food, I’m not expecting a five star steak dinner, and if I’m at a high-end restaurant, I expect it to be better than most things I can make myself. If I’m paying a higher price, I want higher quality, especially with expensive places. That said, more fast food places should use Chick-Fil-A’s model for customer service. Some people I know avoid certain fast food places entirely because the staff is unfriendly.


It's not about quality.  I'm saying that, if someone doesn't like black olives, Mister FancyPants Chef had better not put black olives on their food, regardless what his culinary arts degree claims.  Aside from merely chemical variations such as the people who spit out cilantro in disgust, food has a deeply personal, emotional aspect.  No matter what the "right" combination of flavors is for the people who created a recipe, it cannot be extended to all people.  The job of the Chef is to please his customer, not to justify his own preferences by forcing them on others.

I doubt any successful chef thinks this way, at any rate.  It's mostly an idea put forth by dumbasses who want to show their "respect" to cooking school.  Imagine if someone were to tell you, no, your spotify playlist is wrong.  You need to listen to more Beatles because people like the Beatles and that's that.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 3, 2021)

Feet Seeking Missile said:


> But most of all I despise it when someone at my table takes 2 minutes to reconstruct something off the menu when ordering because they "don't like tomatoes" or something. Chefs train for years and restaurants work really hard to make the best tasting food possible. It absolutely blows my chode that my friends aren't willing to get a little bit of pickle on their sandwich lest they keel over and die.


If I don't like fucking tomatoes I'm not paying for them.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 3, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> It's not about quality.  I'm saying that, if someone doesn't like black olives, Mister FancyPants Chef had better not put black olives on their food, regardless what his culinary arts degree claims.  Aside from merely chemical variations such as the people who spit out cilantro in disgust, food has a deeply personal, emotional aspect.  No matter what the "right" combination of flavors is for the people who created a recipe, it cannot be extended to all people.  The job of the Chef is to please his customer, not to justify his own preferences by forcing them on others.
> 
> I doubt any successful chef thinks this way, at any rate.  It's mostly an idea put forth by dumbasses who want to show their "respect" to cooking school.  Imagine if someone were to tell you, no, your spotify playlist is wrong.  You need to listen to more Beatles because people like the Beatles and that's that.


I went to a restaurant like that before. It was this Thai place and I ordered Pad Thai. I asked if I could change the spice level and they said “no”. Later when I receive the Pad Thai, there are mushrooms in it. I must have not read the description well enough, but it was something that I thought shouldn’t go in Pad Thai to begin with. The service was terrible too and it was my husband’s birthday. The cake was already provided by my husband’s family and all they had to do was bring out a knife and a few plates. It took them over an hour to do that simple task well after people had already eaten. My husband didn’t choose the restaurant though, his cousin did and he was dragged along. I’m usually down for Thai food most of the time, and I’m pretty easy to please, so that place was exceptionally bad to me. It was a memorable experience, but for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## AmazingEagle (Jun 3, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> Oh god that makes me feel an urge to vomit.


Same, talk about nausea, heartburn, indigestion, upset stomach, and diarrhea in a cup.


----------



## Torque Wheeler (Jun 3, 2021)

I think people are babies for not liking specific vegetables. They all taste okay to great


----------



## Sped Xing (Jun 3, 2021)

There are fruits I dislike.  The obly vegetable I've actively disliked so far is kale.  "Like spinach, except shitty!"



JambledUpWords said:


> I went to a restaurant like that before. It was this Thai place and I ordered Pad Thai. I asked if I could change the spice level and they said “no”. Later when I receive the Pad Thai, there are mushrooms in it. I must have not read the description well enough, but it was something that I thought shouldn’t go in Pad Thai to begin with. The service was terrible too and it was my husband’s birthday. The cake was already provided by my husband’s family and all they had to do was bring out a knife and a few plates. It took them over an hour to do that simple task well after people had already eaten. My husband didn’t choose the restaurant though, his cousin did and he was dragged along. I’m usually down for Thai food most of the time, and I’m pretty easy to please, so that place was exceptionally bad to me. It was a memorable experience, but for all the wrong reasons.



"Eat it or leave" is merely unfriendly in a soup kitchen.  In a fancy restaurant, it's baffling.  Some people just like being cucked, I guess.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 3, 2021)

Feet Seeking Missile said:


> I think people are babies for not liking specific vegetables. They all taste okay to great


Depends on said vegetable. I notice some restaurants like to put specific emphasis on certain vegetables because they’re a “superfood” and/or trendy with hipsters, like kale. I think kale is okay if it’s not in large quantities, but some restaurants I’ve seen will use kale primarily as their choice of green and sometimes I think the flavor is overpowering. With stuff like kale, it’s like after some hipsters went on about how good it tasted that restaurants started using it more often. Some of the foods popular with hipsters sometimes make me think that they’re trying to take a piss on everyone to see how many gross foods normies will eat in the name of being “trendy”.


----------



## Torque Wheeler (Jun 3, 2021)

Imagine eating in a restaurant


----------



## AmazingEagle (Jun 3, 2021)

Feet Seeking Missile said:


> I think people are babies for not liking specific vegetables. They all taste okay to great


Those types of people tend to be fat and HAES activists if I remember correctly.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jun 6, 2021)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> I don't know if anyone remembers it but one of the old and really annoying one was the food towers of babylon. Everything was stacked up in the middle as a neat arrangement and then sauce was dripped in a circle on the outside. The only reasonable way to eat was to topple that tower and suddenly there was no arrangement or placement.


Self-quoting: I thought that maybe I was remembering it wrong and that the trend of 90's food towers, that I hated so much, was just a local thing but something reminded me of it and I found an article on them falling out of fashion.



> *Tall food used to be one of the biggest trends of New American cuisine. Where the heck is it now? *
> In the late ’80s and 1990s, tall food was practically synonymous with upscale American cuisine. Today, a gleaming skyscraper of sculpted crudité seems as dated as Doc Martens and nü-metal.
> ...
> As a plating fad, Davis says, tall food likely got its start at London’s River Café. Opened in 1987, the London-based restaurant was notable for the number of chefs who trained and came out of its kitchens: Jamie Oliver, Tobie Puttock, Theo Randall, and Hugh Fearnley-Whittingstall, all of whom went on to take part in the tall food fad in the ’90s.











						The Rise And Fall Of The American Food Tower
					

Tall food used to be one of the biggest trends of New American cuisine. Where the heck is it now?




					www.fastcompany.com


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 18, 2022)

Some new things I’d like to add:

Calling mayonnaise based dips/sauces at restaurants “aioli.” By technicality it isn’t, and it just sounds very pretentious if it actually isn’t that
Everything at fancy restaurants being topped with lobster/crab to drive up the price. I enjoy both, but some places really overdo it
Adding “house made _____” to menu item descriptions to up the price without really being all that impressive. Saying you do house made sauces for an Italian restaurant should be a given, especially one claiming to be authentic
Overcharging for things like mac and cheese. I get it, I myself love a good mac and cheese, but paying $12-$15 for just basic mac and cheese is a ripoff most of the time unless it’s a decent portion size and has a good quality sauce
Adding too much mayonnaise to things. Mayonnaise is good when used sparingly, in my opinion. If I ask for a sandwich with mayonnaise, I don’t want it to be goopy and mask other flavors
I’ll never truly understand the fake meat trend, but I notice a lot of places these days will have some Impossible or Beyond meat option


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 19, 2022)

The mayo thing is a big one for me as well., same with sour cream. A little bit goes a long way and lately anytime I get something that has mayo or sour cream on it, the food looks like someone nutted multiple times on it.


----------



## I Love Beef (Dec 19, 2022)

JambledUpWords said:


> Calling mayonnaise based dips/sauces at restaurants “aioli.” By technically it isn’t, and it just sounds very pretentious if it actually isn’t that


I fucking hate this shit. I've had real aioli, and it tends to be slight pungent and mildly sharp, and it bothers to have cucumber as a composed garnish. It tastes nothing like mayonnaise.



JambledUpWords said:


> Depends on said vegetable. I notice some restaurants like to put specific emphasis on certain vegetables because they’re a “superfood” and/or trendy with hipsters, like kale. I think kale is okay if it’s not in large quantities, but some restaurants I’ve seen will use kale primarily as their choice of green and sometimes I think the flavor is overpowering. With stuff like kale, it’s like after some hipsters went on about how good it tasted that restaurants started using it more often. Some of the foods popular with hipsters sometimes make me think that they’re trying to take a piss on everyone to see how many gross foods normies will eat in the name of being “trendy”.


I've said this before, but hipster fags on the other hand are ruining Japanese food by making restaurants serve their food with "low sodium". One, I shouldn't have to pay for Wojack McHipsterfuck's poor health because he doesn't bother doing exercise or sits in his amerifat car instead of walking, two, salt is actually good for your health, like helping to clean out your urinary tract and helping your perspiration, three, I hope there's a lot of backlash for this because if they can't handle the food, they can get back to drinking kombu and being faggots.


----------



## NoReturn (Dec 19, 2022)

JambledUpWords said:


> Some new things I’d like to add:
> 
> Calling mayonnaise based dips/sauces at restaurants “aioli.” By technically it isn’t, and it just sounds very pretentious if it actually isn’t that
> Everything at fancy restaurants being topped with lobster/crab to drive up the price. I enjoy both, but some places really overdo it
> ...


Wanna hear something wild?
When one of the burgers (it was either Impossible or Beyond burger) first came out I thought it tasted good as its own thing. It wasn't a replacement burger, it was just something I thought tasted ok as a food-to-eat.
I tried both types again within the last two years and they both taste like SHIT. I don't know if it's a side effect of me eating better in general or if the recipe changed or what.


----------



## Your Starter for 10 (Dec 19, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Wanna hear something wild?
> When one of the burgers (it was either Impossible or Beyond burger) first came out I thought it tasted good as its own thing. It wasn't a replacement burger, it was just something I thought tasted ok as a food-to-eat.
> I tried both types again within the last two years and they both taste like SHIT. I don't know if it's a side effect of me eating better in general or if the recipe changed or what.


Just cover it in a lot of mayonnaise  aioli and it will taste a lot better.


----------



## Bravefart (Dec 19, 2022)

I can't believe some restaurants still refuse to give me my meal on a plate.

I don't want to eat off of a roofing tile or a plank. 

I mean look at this nonsense. Why? Just why?


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 19, 2022)

Dessert trends I’m not crazy about:

Cookies and cream is an overrated flavor and I wish more places would be more creative 
Funfetti is a nice flavor sometimes, but man do some hipster places overdo it 
Being too skimpy with some of the sauces. I like it better when a restaurant just has a sauce on the side to drizzle over the dessert yourself for that reason
Deconstructed desserts. I tried one once and while it was good, I would have rather eaten it combined instead of “deconstructed” 
Desserts that use alcohol just aren’t my thing. Made the mistake of eating something with a bit of rum in it once and I hated the aftertaste 
I think a lot of places play it too safe with flavors occasionally, and I’d like to see more experimentation. Even things as simple as adding an unexpected spice or changing something from strawberry to blueberry could be fun. If people like it, slowly make more of it 
Monster milkshakes are largely unnecessary and seem like a pain to actually eat. I’m fine with a bit of garnish, but you don’t need an entire slice of cake on top of it


----------



## Boom Boss (Dec 21, 2022)

Restaurants that won't let you order breakfast any time of the day.  I want breakfast for lunch and dinner dammit!


----------



## Kel1 shi1 (Dec 21, 2022)

Bravefart said:


> I can't believe some restaurants still refuse to give me my meal on a plate.
> 
> I don't want to eat off of a roofing tile or a plank.
> 
> I mean look at this nonsense. Why? Just why?



It's no longer even an original idea, you can mass buy all those "Not plates" things so it does not make your eatery interesting or unique.


----------



## Grundlejungle (Dec 21, 2022)

When places ask how I want my hamburger cooked. There is literally only one way that is correct, and that is well done. Ground meat needs to be cooked through, as it has more surface for bacteria to be on. I'll take my steak medium, but fuck medium rare hamburger. It's diarrhea roulette.


----------



## MembersSchoolPizza (Dec 24, 2022)

It's more a restaurant trend than a food trend, but:

Hipster sandwich shops that:


Give all their sandwiches a new, quirky name. "The Fat Monk", "The Whole Barnyard", "Rainbow In A Bun", "Henrietta's Hoagie'", whatever. Fuck you right in the ear hole.
Compound the problem by not actually explaining what the fucking thing is on their oh-so-quirky handwritten-on-a-blackboard-in-colored-chalk menu at the counter, forcing you to either order more or less at random, ask the cashier what every single sandwich is, or pull out your phone, try to find their goddamned website, hope it's actually updated, and then read the full menu there.
Have random time-gates on when certain items are available. "The Fat Monk (Saturday and Sunday only!)".
Don't actually understand how to run a fucking restaurant, so they run out of shit all the time, and half their menu isn't actually available.
Charge you 10 goddamned dollars for a sandwich, assuming you actually manage to get that far.
Somehow, despite all odds, continue to exist for years, when better places fold.  



Bravefart said:


> I can't believe some restaurants still refuse to give me my meal on a plate.
> 
> I don't want to eat off of a roofing tile or a plank.
> 
> I mean look at this nonsense. Why? Just why?



Okay, I'll defend cast iron skillets for serving... If you're serving something in the pan it was cooked in. But just using it as a quirky tray, no.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2022)

MembersSchoolPizza said:


> Okay, I'll defend cast iron skillets for serving... If you're serving something in the pan it was cooked in. But just using it as a quirky tray, no.


The only thing that should be served in cast iron is if it's a sizzling dish where it needs to be sizzling at is served.  

The one thing I really liked this way was a sizzling alligator andouille sausage served in sizzling honey in a tiny cast iron skillet.  It was so delicious you'd literally burn your mouth just to eat it immediately.  It was that good.

Fajitas in general are another thing where it's nice to have the ingredients batshit hot.

Just serving food on weird shit like floor tiles and Spanish roof tiles and random pieces of wood, fucking kill yourself, give me a plate or I'm just leaving.


----------



## Sugriva (Dec 27, 2022)

JambledUpWords said:


> Some new things I’d like to add:
> 
> Calling mayonnaise based dips/sauces at restaurants “aioli.” By technicality it isn’t, and it just sounds very pretentious if it actually isn’t that
> Adding “house made _____” to menu item descriptions to up the price without really being all that impressive. Saying you do house made sauces for an Italian restaurant should be a given, especially one claiming to be authentic


I've worked at so many places that will just zest a lemon or something into Sysco mayonnaise and label it "house made signature aioli." I've even seen a chef call pre-packaged Tillamook white cheddar slices "house aged white cheddar." I called him out on it and his excuse was "Well it's the cheese we always use! So it's house cheese!" A lot of restaurants are extremely misleading with their menus, and usually the servers aren't knowledgeable enough when you try to probe with questions...

Anyways, generally I find picky eaters to be big pathetic babies, but a restaurant's job is to make you food that you'll enjoy. If you really want to ruin a filet by ordering it well-done, who cares? You're the one paying for it (just don't complain when it sucks.) A chef whose head is so far up his own ass that he won't take the mushrooms out of your dish has forgotten that his job is to make people feel happy and satisfied. No amount of pride in your food is going to save a failing restaurant that no one wants to eat at.


----------



## Not a bee (Dec 29, 2022)

Is there anyone here that genuinely enjoys CiCi's pizza or Little Caesar's?


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 29, 2022)

Not a bee said:


> Is there anyone here that genuinely enjoys CiCi's pizza or Little Caesar's?


I'd suck dick for a pizza lunchable. Of course I genuinely enjoy Little Caesar's.


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Jan 6, 2023)

I see so many people at work buying all sorts of "Hawaiian" bread. The standard dinner rolls, hot dog buns, hamburger buns, sandwich bread, keto sandwich bread, fuckin' bagels... Pretty sure I even saw a Hawaiian cinnamon roll container once? I don't hate the OG rolls as an occasional thing but they're so sweet. I'm expecting to see more fast food joints and restaurants using Hawaiian bread in marketing like they did with pretzel and brioche buns any time soon.


----------



## Lone Wandering Courier (Jan 6, 2023)

Not a bee said:


> Is there anyone here that genuinely enjoys CiCi's pizza or Little Caesar's?



I do enjoy little caesar's to be honest


----------



## Troon_Patrol (Jan 6, 2023)

"secret sauce"


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jan 6, 2023)

Troon_Patrol said:


> "secret sauce"


It’s typically mayonnaise mixed with various spices


----------



## MembersSchoolPizza (Saturday at 10:56 AM)

Not a bee said:


> Is there anyone here that genuinely enjoys CiCi's pizza or Little Caesar's?



Unironically, I love Little Ceasers.

Is the pizza crap? Well... sorta, yes, but also not really. Actually, their Detroit style pizzas aren't bad at all, and if you don't live anywhere near Michigan, might be your only option if you want that type of pizza. But really, _for the price and convenience_, Little Ceasers pizzas are pretty good, they actually use a fairly decent pepperoni and sauce, and if you don't get one of the franchises that over-bakes their pizza (Sadly, there's a lot of variation on quality between different Little Ceasers), they are a perfectly tasty, quick, hot pizza. And there's something about being able to walk in, pay ten bucks, and walk out with a hot pizza and breadsticks a minute later. And their breadsticks are _great_. I will hear no disparaging of those pillowy soft, garlicy, buttery sticks of love.

Put it this way: I will get Little Ceasers before I get Papa Johns, every time, and probably before I get Dominos, too.


----------



## AnOminous (Saturday at 5:26 PM)

MembersSchoolPizza said:


> Put it this way: I will get Little Ceasers before I get Papa Johns, every time, and probably before I get Dominos, too.


Little Caesar's when it's fresh is okay.  It really drops off in leftovers.  It's better than Domino's and Papa John's too.

The only pizza that's so absolutely repulsive I won't eat it under any circumstances is that Sbarro shit.  Fuck that pig swill.


----------



## MembersSchoolPizza (Saturday at 5:42 PM)

AnOminous said:


> Little Caesar's when it's fresh is okay.  It really drops off in leftovers.  It's better than Domino's and Papa John's too.
> 
> The only pizza that's so absolutely repulsive I won't eat it under any circumstances is that Sbarro shit.  Fuck that pig swill.



Back in the 80s, I remember really liking Sbarro's pizza in the mall food court. But then the mall started to go to hell in the 90s, and by the 2000s there was just no point in going there - it was nothing but faux-trendy clothing stores, a Hot Topic, and other crap like that. So I haven't been back to the mall since probably 2005 or so.

A few years ago I saw something I didn't l know was even a thing - a stand alone Sbarro, operating out of a fairly new lilttle strip mall. So I said, what the hell, I'll try it.

The place was dingy and there was nobody there despite it being lunch time, the counter that usually should have hot pizzas to sell by the slice and pasta and stuff had... almost nothing. The one employee working there was apologetic but lazy, and when I finally got the pizza, it was disgusting.

I don't know if the Sbarro's I went to as a kid was good, now, or if I was just a dumb kid and it's the rose tinted memory of nostalgic memories of the mall in the 80s.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Saturday at 7:10 PM)

Those gimmicky theme restaurants, where the waitstaff have sex with my wife whilst I watch, which my wife insists, is just lighthearted fun m, so I shouldn’t be upset, have really bad loaded potato wedges.


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Sunday at 5:48 AM)

Hello fresh, it's just basically for people who are to lazy to go to a supermarket albeit having the time to do so and tbh, their food quality is not better than the food quality of a soup kitchen/ food bank for the homeless.
People who use that shit are usually the same people who run out of money at the 5th day of the month already.
If some 90 year old still can go to the supermarket and buy food you lazy zoomer asstard can do it too.




Bravefart said:


> I can't believe some restaurants still refuse to give me my meal on a plate.
> 
> I don't want to eat off of a roofing tile or a plank.
> 
> I mean look at this nonsense. Why? Just why?


In most places on this planet some if not all of these "plates" specially the Barbie meat dress would be a health code violation.
Meat on a barbed wire? What the fuck you think what time we live in? The trenches of Flanders in 19 fucking 16?


----------



## retard strength (Sunday at 6:31 AM)

me wanting to order a burger: yeah can I get a uhhhhh

the menu: triple charwood grilled peach chutney topped avocado french charro inspired bean dressing kale n bacon mac and cheese kitchen sink feta jam with parsnip shrimp testicle aioli twice baked vietnamese siapao bun, burger


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Monday at 1:06 AM)

Not a bee said:


> Is there anyone here that genuinely enjoys CiCi's pizza or Little Caesar's?



We don't have CiCis around here anymore, so I cannot give a reliable review on what 2023 toilet_rainbow thinks of it. But I do have a soft spot for Stevi B's baked potato pizza when it's fresh out of the oven. I think I've seen DIY recipes for that before. Might be worth a try.

As for Little Caesars, I like it a lot more than the big three at this point. It's cheaper than the typical frozen pizza is here (not on sale) for a bigger pie and it tastes better than most of those as well. I do have to oven bake the leftovers, though. Perfectly fine for $7 pizza when you don't feel like cooking. Their cheesy bread is also pretty damn good for the greasy cheese and butter vehicle it is. 



Troon_Patrol said:


> "secret sauce"


----------



## Kormak (Monday at 4:08 AM)

retard strength said:


> me wanting to order a burger: yeah can I get a uhhhhh
> 
> the menu: triple charwood grilled peach chutney topped avocado french charro inspired bean dressing kale n bacon mac and cheese kitchen sink feta jam with parsnip shrimp testicle aioli twice baked vietnamese siapao bun, burger


Too true, what happened to joints having just normal "cheeseburger" on a menu...


----------



## Chromeo (Tuesday at 8:55 AM)

This is just me turning into a bitter old fuck, but I hate it when some new random exotic (read: asian) food is the hot new thing and everybody acts like they already knew about it and are experts on it.
No you fucking didn't know about Cambodian Sum Yung Gai soup, you saw it in a faggy cartoon and now you're gonna act all cultured and smug about it.
And similarly; you didn't break a fucking egg into your 25 cent maruchan Ramen because your Michigan-born-and-raised ass is sooooo multicultural, you saw it in some fucking anime and wanted to do the thing the funny cartoon man did.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Tuesday at 9:17 AM)

Hipster restaurants that do the hand drawn menu and the chalkboard look even though its located in the most expensive real state area in the city and a burguer cost like 50 bucks there.  

Rich people pretending to be folksy is cringe. Like they are ashamed to be fancy.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Tuesday at 12:22 PM)

I'm turning into Mr. Pink from Resevoir Dogs at this point because we're both in agreement the tipping culture in America has gotten fucking ridiculous. If I'm at a bar, in a nice sit-down restaurant or ordering delivery of course I'll tip, but who the fuck decided the semi-literate, sullen counter monkey at McDonalds whose sole job is handing you a paper bag with the attitude of a pouting toddler needs a tip jar? Fuck off. I'm not tipping fast food wagies.


----------



## MembersSchoolPizza (Tuesday at 3:53 PM)

Chromeo said:


> And similarly; you didn't break a fucking egg into your 25 cent maruchan Ramen because your Michigan-born-and-raised ass is sooooo multicultural, you saw it in some fucking anime and wanted to do the thing the funny cartoon man did.



I'll defend this one, but not as an "Ooo, I'm multicultural" thing, it's a poor person/college student staple, eggs are cheap protein (Or... they were, until the last year or so, fucking 6 dollar a carton store brand eggs WTF bullshitery...), and they cook almost instantly if you stir them into boiling water. It's poorman's eggdrop soup, basically.

But if you mean cracking an egg over the ramen and just eating the raw egg, yeah, no, pass.


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Wednesday at 4:22 AM)

Poofy hipsters with curly moustaches  serving me instead of hot babes.

Also on that same note. Places where the waiters wear big massive aprons that make them look like they're going to teach me how to use a table saw.


----------



## Kormak (Wednesday at 4:43 AM)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> Hipster restaurants that do the hand drawn menu and the chalkboard look even though its located in the most expensive real state area in the city and a burguer cost like 50 bucks there.


I'm not sure if it worse than "only online menu, here's your QR code" thing. I absolutely hate those


----------



## xXEddie.DurellXx (Wednesday at 5:13 AM)

nippleonbonerfart said:


> Those gimmicky theme restaurants, where the waitstaff have sex with my wife whilst I watch, which my wife insists, is just lighthearted fun m, so I shouldn’t be upset, have really bad loaded potato wedges.


I hate those places my dad took me there once it was just terrible


----------



## Chromeo (Wednesday at 5:35 AM)

MembersSchoolPizza said:


> I'll defend this one, but not as an "Ooo, I'm multicultural" thing, it's a poor person/college student staple, eggs are cheap protein (Or... they were, until the last year or so, fucking 6 dollar a carton store brand eggs WTF bullshitery...), and they cook almost instantly if you stir them into boiling water. It's poorman's eggdrop soup, basically.
> 
> But if you mean cracking an egg over the ramen and just eating the raw egg, yeah, no, pass.


It's not just "cracking an egg in their ramen," it's the pretending it isn't a fad that irks me most. The people I'm imagining are like, anime club losers, not just poor people making eggdrop soup. I still think eggdrop soup is gross lol but if someone wants to eat that and isn't a wad about it, eh, their funeral.


Kormak said:


> I'm not sure if it worse than "only online menu, here's your QR code" thing. I absolutely hate those


I always had a theory those places were just doing a "no poors allowed" policy in all but name only. Like, you're telling me the only way I can eat here is if I have a smartphone with QR capabilities? So there's a preemptive $200 fee before I ever think about eating at your restaurant, basically? Of course now most smartphones, even cheap ones, have QR scanning ability, but I've also seen fewer QR code menu restaurants, so...they could be regrouping and devising a new way to keep The Poors out of their establishments.


----------

